# Ammunition Shipped to MA



## Reverend

I have heard conflicting reports regarding Ammunition being shipped to MA. Can anyone verify if there are any companies that will ship ammunition to MA?  If there are, please list their link or name of their Website. The companies I have tried ordering from on the Web replied back that due to MA Regulations they will not ship to MA.

Thanks & Happy Holiday's to *ALL*


----------



## CJIS

I know of one place that will ship to MA. 

All other places I have to have it shipped to my brothers house in NH.

There is no law against shipping Ammo to MA. However because of our strict and messed up gun laws, ban lists, an a AG who comes up with random shit, and in addition I believe there is also some Tax, it scares a lot of businesses away.


----------



## 7costanza

Is there an echo in here Q5? :teeth_smile:


----------



## Big.G

CJIS said:


> I know of one place that will ship to MA.
> 
> All other places I have to have it shipped to my brothers house in NH.
> 
> There is no law against shipping Ammo to MA. However because of our strict and messed up gun laws, ban lists, an a AG who comes up with random shit, and in addition I believe there is also some Tax, it scares a lot of businesses away.


Actually, there is only one real reason that most places won't ship to MA. I can be summed up in two letters, AG.

Despite our strict and messed up gun laws, there is nothing in the law that prohibits ammunition being shipped to MA. Ban lists have nothing to do with ammunition that is legal for sale in MA. Never heard anything about a tax.

The former-AG Reilly scared the businesses away after concocting some BS story that is something to the effect that since they are doing ammunition sales to MA residents they need a MA ammo dealer's license. The only thing is that there is nothing in the law about issuing an ammo dealer's license to out of state businesses. On top of that, the AG supposedly had many businesses sign agreements that they won't ship ammo to MA.

I don't know of anyone that will ship to MA, but they are out there. If you know of someone that will ship here and want to share it, do it by PM (please PM me too :teeth_smile. You don't want the wrong set of eyes coming across such information and screw it up for you and everyone else.

---------- Post added at 16:00 ---------- Previous post was at 15:56 ----------



Q5-TPR said:


> If you are in the worcester area, go see Dennis Doti at First Defense Firearms. He gives LMEO very good prices. And he is a very good friend of mine and will definitly appreciate the buisness. :teeth_smile:


The only gripe I have about the place is that since it isn't their fulltime gig, business hours pretty much suck. Other than that, its a decent business they got going.


----------

